# Stereo Problem - '02 6-disc in dash changer



## kmpistol (Nov 28, 2006)

I recently bought my '02 Maxima, and lately i have been having problems with the stereo system, mainly the cd-changer. When driving with the stereo in CD mode, certain speakers cut in and out with certain occurrences such as braking, pressing the accellerator, hitting bumps, and sudden movements with the steering wheel. I can even manipulate the cutting in/out of the speakers by pressing the accellerator or the brake, even lightly. 

The problem only occurs in CD mode, and at all speeds, temperatures, etc. There is no problem with the stereo/speakers while driving in FM/AM mode.

This is extremely annoying. i'm not sure if it is a faulty CD player, a problem with the SCV feature, just some loose wiring, or something else all together.

Please let me know if you have had any similar problems in the past and/or have any suggestions on how to remedy the problem.

thanks


----------



## jensington (Dec 26, 2006)

*2002 Maxima 65K, CD Changer Speaker Cuts OUt*

We have the same problem on ours - right speakers occasionally cut out when playing off of in dash CD. A firm fisted thump on the front brings them back every time. Not a good solution long term obviously  

I eventually intent to take out the stereo, find the loose connection and fix / solder. Has anyone done this?


----------

